
Goodbye Microservices: From 100s of problem children to 1 superstar (2018) - gilad
https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices/
======
crescentfresh
Seems like part of the problem re: the shared library/dependency each
repository relied on was a core problem of change management. Changing
_anything_ that other code relies on must be done in a backwards compatible
way - too much to get into here but things like never changing a
property/method name, the Type of a thing, so on - so as to only move forward.

Keeping all these independent services using the same version of a shared
dependency, moving in lock step with it, well lets just say there's sometimes
too much of a premium put on that.

